# Chandlier light lift.



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Following…..

Ive yet to put one of these in, so Im interested in hearing how this plays out.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Ceiling medallion.
Who chose the crane? The customer? 
Upsell them.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Friend of mine was questioning his EC's bid of $3500 to install one. 
I went to his house and looked. 
It was 30+' AFF.
I told him $3500 is a good deal. Lots of work, scaffolding, etc. Bigger job than most would imagine.
This was ≈10 years ago.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’ve only installed one. I don’t recall having that issue. The ceiling medallion idea is a good one. I can’t remember whether we added a medallion or not.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I have installed a few... we just change out the threaded nipple to match. We usually have to get it machined, because the threads on the lift are not the same as the fixture. I don't recall what they are at them moment, but something like 3/8 IPS thread and the other is 3/8 NPT I think.

Cheers
John


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Is it an Aladdin Lift like an ALL200 ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like to say mine was an Aladdin as well. The existing box, if I remember was a pancake or saddle right on the truss so it involved some carpentry, which we had some on hand. I still don't remember the box being a problem.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

The canopy that came with the chandlier is only 3/4 inches deep and the fixture hickey thing is almost 1 1/4 inches. The nipples are close and bottomed out so it cannot be made to fit in the 3/4 " canopy. I had to bogger up the canopy again.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

Did the same distributor supply both the light and lift?


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

NoBot said:


> Did the same distributor supply both the light and lift?


The lift has been installed for over 20 years. The customer called me to replace the old chandlier and the new one had a shallow canopy. I called the manufacturer and they said they do not have a deeper canopy and Aladin did not have a different hickey. I wound up using two canopies and hot gluing them together to make a deep canopy. I could not find a deep canopy or a thick medallion anywhere. Next time I will have the carpenter make something out of Azak. Nobody will see it 20 feet in the air.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

I’ve been in that situation, since they were both new, I threw it back into the suppliers lap. They sent a new canopy that was deeper and it worked.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

NoBot said:


> I’ve been in that situation, since they were both new, I threw it back into the suppliers lap. They sent a new canopy that was deeper and it worked.


That is what I SHOULD have done with the first one I installed years ago. And the second, but I never learn. This was for a good customer who after 20 years was changing all the light fixtures in the house.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

kb1jb1 said:


> The lift has been installed for over 20 years. The customer called me to replace the old chandlier and the new one had a shallow canopy. I called the manufacturer and they said they do not have a deeper canopy and Aladin did not have a different hickey. I wound up using two canopies and hot gluing them together to make a deep canopy. I could not find a deep canopy or a thick medallion anywhere. Next time I will have the carpenter make something out of Azak. Nobody will see it 20 feet in the air.


Had a job last week where customer-furnished medallions were 1 1/2" thick at center, I installed 1 1/2" octagon extensions


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

readydave8 said:


> Had a job last week where customer-furnished medallions were 1 1/2" thick at center, I installed 1 1/2" octagon extensions


I sometimes wonder where homeowners come up with stuff.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

On one or two occasions, I've climbed into the attic and adjusted the length of the conduit under the Aladdin lift. A Phillips screwdriver is all you need.
That will raise or lower the 4" octagon box and contact plate. By raising it, you can allow for that 1 1/2" nipple/hickey.
If it won't raise any farther, I've placed 3/4" or 1-1/2" wood under the strut of the lift.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

NoBot said:


> On one or two occasions, I've climbed into the attic and adjusted the length of the conduit under the Aladdin lift. A Phillips screwdriver is all you need.
> That will raise or lower the 4" octagon box and contact plate. By raising it, you can allow for that 1 1/2" nipple/hickey.
> If it won't raise any farther, I've placed 3/4" or 1-1/2" wood under the strut of the lift.


Thanks for the idea. Next time I will check it out.


----------

